# webbasisertes Projektmanagementsoftware für Linux



## regger12 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

für unsere Firma sind wir dabei, mit allen Computern von *Windows XP* auf *Ubuntu* umzusteigen, !! 

Momentan suchen wir jedoch Ersatz für alle Software, die wir im Unternehmen einsetzen. Für *MS Office* wird *LibreOffice* zum Einsatz kommen, jedoch haben wir für das *Projektmanagementsystem*, welches wir bisher von *Projectplace* hatten noch keinen Ersatz gefunden... Blöderweiße eben nur für Windows verfügbar. 

Die beiden Software, die wir bisher getestet haben, sind *sehr unterschiedlich*, aber bis jetzt am ehesten hingekommen sind, beide haben aber auch *Schwachstellen* (bei *Proworkflow* ist das Arbeiten an unterschiedlichen Projekten erst in der größeren Version möglich, *Trackplus* hingegen ist recht simpel gehalten kann aber auch keine wiederkehrenden Tätigkeiten erfassen. Dies wird aber laut *Track+ Entwickler* bald optimiert.)

Hat jemand von euch schon einen Ähnlichen Systemwechsel hinter sich und kennt ein *passendes webbasisertes Projektmanagement-Tool*? 

Vielen Dank für Eure guten Ratschläge! 

Viele Grüße


----------

